# Selling Bottles on Craigslist



## Sand_pontil (Feb 13, 2014)

I have way too many bottles kicking around so I have decided to sell the commons. Renting space in an antique shop is too much money so I posted them on craigslist. Boxes of 20 bottles for $40 a box. Does this seem like a good price? Heres the link:http://westernmass.craigs...rg/atq/4331755493.html


----------



## botlguy (Feb 13, 2014)

$2 each for that quality is a bargain. I'll be surprised if you don't get lots of takers. Please keep us up on what happens.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 14, 2014)

Here's what I'm thinking from the list and I'm not trying to be offensive.What you show represents one bottle in a box of non sellables or poorer condition bottles. It just seams like a too good to be true offering.I'm about 50 miles and owe a trip to Gardner (about ½ way) so I wouldn't mind coming to look or just say hello.That depend on the truck starting [] and if I can make it a dual purpose trip. It just hasn't been liking this winter at all.


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 14, 2014)

I've had great success selling big lots of excess stoneware bottles, jugs and snuff pots but haven't tried selling bottles on craigslist. Looks like people might bite, but without actual pictures of the full lots most potential buyers probably won't bother. Last time I sold bottles at a flea market, on the other hand, no pieces were priced over 5 bucks and I made over 400 that day on glass that wouldn't even get a glance at a true bottle show. Bromos and Masons and common medicines are really popular at general markets when priced at the 1-5 dollar range.


----------



## Marta (Sep 2, 2017)

I to am trying to sell some bottles on craigs list but I am not sure if the prices I am thinking are in the right range and I do not have the time to research them now. What if any does anyone find to be a straight forward site that is FREE and you can quickly type in bottle and get a price range accurately? Thank you for input.


----------



## Marta (Sep 2, 2017)

I am trying to sell on craigs list  and am wondering if anyone knows a good free site to get accurate ball park prices of bottles quickly. As easy as just typing in the maker ect. so I do not mess up. I do not have the time to spend on researching them all right now. Any input would be of a great help. Most or rather a lot are from PA, (like seitz bro. Easton, Phila, North Hampton, New Hope, NJ, NY... Also some really old blob tops but not in mint condition should I just throw them out? I hate to do that as they a very very old. Some are from England too and still have the product in them but not marked with a name.  Thank you for your time. Marta


----------



## botlguy (Sep 3, 2017)

No one is able or willing to help you set prices without some effort on your part. You might take some pictures to use on Craig's Lost and post them here with your asking prices. We can probably help some.
Jim S.
P.S. Please start a new thread if you do another post.


----------

